# best pellets for .177 and .22 caliber



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

what pellets do you recommend for hunting squirrell and rabbits with the .177 and .22 calibre pellet gun. my gun had two barrels one for each type of pellet. its a beeman model 1073. :sniper:


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

buy a bunch of DIFERENT pellets and do some target test the most accuret one at the range you will be hunting at is the right one


----------

